# Wednesday evening, August 17, 2011 at Sandy Point



## cfortier (Nov 1, 2008)

After reading on P&S that fish were being caught at Sandy Point, we threw our stuff in the car and off we went. Took bloodworms, squid, cut bait, raw shrimp, cooked shrimp, even some chicken livers. We were READY!

Got there late afternoon and couldn't believe how many people had the same idea. Most of the folks were in the water, either swimming or playing. Quite a few people fishing around the point. Unfortunately, some parents have no regard for where their children may swim/play in safety. Based on how many rigs I've lost fishing there over the years, it makes me cringe to think of the possibility of children snagging their feet on hooks - I don't really care what happens to the adults who ignore the "fishing area" signs. In my opinion, they deserve what they get. I have never seen the Park Rangers ask them to move down the beach - where there's a swimming area and a lifeguard. I don't fish where people are swimming and they shouldn't swim where I'm fishing. Enough...

Anyway, it was a nice evening to be out. The only sea creature I saw caught was a small ray. It was windy, the water a little rough. We finally decided to call the game: fish=1+, people=0. But we'll be b-a-c-k!


----------



## damian.ma (Apr 16, 2010)

just got back from there. Fished for 3hrs 730pm to 1030pm. Caught 3nice perch. about 4-5 7" stripers. and landed a decent ray to end the night.


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice to see u out there. I was the one watching u land the ray


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Thanks for the report Fortier. You're right. I cringe when I see kids walk around barefeet and I often find hooks on the beach.



damian.ma said:


> just got back from there. Fished for 3hrs 730pm to 1030pm. Caught 3nice perch. about 4-5 7" stripers. and landed a decent ray to end the night.


I fished there yesterday from 4:30-8:00pm with 7 big spots and my 1st keeper striper (a little over 18''). See Damian, them spots love fancy reels!!! J/K.. LOL!!! The bites died around 6:00pm.


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

@Tunafish what bait did you use to catch the striper?


----------



## tonio (Jan 27, 2008)

Fished Wednesday night from 4:30PM til 1:30AM. 2 croaker, 9 spot, and 1 skate. Could not get a good bight off of cut spot at all. Kept pulling in small rock with only the head on the hook. Blood worm was the only thing working for me. Saw a nice fat butter ball schooly rockfish pulled in by a fisherman on my left. Nothing was in close had to work for my hits. Shoulders are sore but I had fun.


----------



## Rtifs (Aug 18, 2011)

I was there on Tuesday evening, 5-8:30. My first time fishing there. I was fishing along the jetty by the bridge. Didn’t catch anything but got the tail of a swimshad bitten off. 

I noticed needlefish and another small fish I couldn’t identify. They were light colored, about 3 inches and would jump every once in a while. I’m assuming they were young herring/shad getting harassed by the needlefish.

Are seatrout/weakfish ever caught there? Any advice for a lure/fly fisherman?


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Rtifs said:


> I was there on Tuesday evening, 5-8:30. My first time fishing there. I was fishing along the jetty by the bridge. Didn’t catch anything but got the tail of a swimshad bitten off.
> 
> I noticed needlefish and another small fish I couldn’t identify. They were light colored, about 3 inches and would jump every once in a while. I’m assuming they were young herring/shad getting harassed by the needlefish.
> 
> Are seatrout/weakfish ever caught there? Any advice for a lure/fly fisherman?


The small jumping fish you saw could be bay anchovy.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

EJ20 said:


> @Tunafish what bait did you use to catch the striper?


My last piece of mushy BW.


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

Haha nice! Thats must of been a great feeling..


----------



## Bucknoy (Nov 7, 2010)

The beach is very crowded in the day time. I like to get just when the park ranger start to kick people out of the park.


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

I was there as well 7pm-2am, to the left of the point between two brightly lit lanterns. Lucky for me as I didn't bring my own light! I ended the night with only 3 Jumbo Spot caught on cooked shrimp, which I gave to family that was just arriving as I was leaving. No love for my blood worms...


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Fishing is such a game of hit and miss and what a difference a day can make! I was at SPSP both Tuesday and Wednesday nights. Earlier weather forecasts suggested that weather-wise Wednesday night would be a tad better than Tuesday night, but it turned out not to be true. Wednesday night the beach was packed, the water was rough, and fishing was bad for me. I only caught one perch and one blue. Tuesday night, water was calm, the beach was almost empty and I had a nice spot by the point. I pulled in many fish big and small, including two keeper sized rockfish. I did not keep the smaller one (just making 18"), went home with the bigger one 24.5" and a few other fishes.

By the way thanks damian for giving me your fish last night. Before I left I gave your fish and my fish together to an Asian couple who also fished SPSP last night. Your fight with the big ray was very impressive, especially with 15lb mono.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

I was also out there on Wednesday evening got there around 6:30 pm and stayed to 1:30 am.. I was off to the right of the point... I was also shocked how parents let there kids swim in the fishing section, I usually fish SPSP at night and wasn't expecting all those people out there on the Wed..

Anyway tide was strong like people said and pretty much windy all night.. Me and my girl both caught 19 and 20 inch stripers (caught some baby ones too) and, one blue. Had BW, Cooked Shrimp, and Cut Bait. Missed a couple of decent hits dealing with my girl, it was her second time fishing ever, so I let her do her thing..

Quick question how much did y'all pay to get in during the daytime??? I was charged 8 dollars for two people, is that the reg charge for fishing and/or beach use... because I forgot to tell her specifically we was fishing.. You know at night it's 3 dollars, big difference!


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

From: http://www.dnr.maryland.gov/publiclands/Southern/sandypoint.asp

*Admission Prices and Park Hours of SPSP:*

When the Contact Station is not staffed, the automatic toll will be in operation. Effective April 1, 2010 the automatic toll machine accepts exact change only in the form of $1’s, quarters, MasterCard and VISA credit cards. 

Sandy Point State Park may fill to capacity on busy, nice weather days, especially holiday weekends. Visitors will not be admitted to the park during the closure. Anyone who leaves the park during the closure will not be permitted to re-enter until the park reopens. There are no other public swimming beaches in the area.

*Weekends and Holidays*
•January 1st until mid-April -- $3.00 per vehicle
•Mid April until end of October -- $5.00 per person for Maryland resident -- $6.00 per person for non-Maryland resident
•November 1st until December 31st -- $3.00 per vehicle

*Weekdays (not including holidays that fall on a weekday)*
•January 1st until Memorial Day -- $3.00 per vehicle
•Memorial Day through end of September -- $4.00 per person for Maryland resident -- $5.00 per person for non-Maryland resident
•October 1st until December 31st -- $3.00 per vehicle

*Sunset to Sunrise – Boating & Fishing*
•Year round -- $3.00 per vehicle (Excluding special events and when the contact station is staffed. See prices above)

*Park Hours: Day Use*
•January 1 through March 31 -- 7 a.m. to sunset
•April 1 through October 31 -- 6 a.m. to sunset
•November 1 through December 31 -- 7 a.m. to 5 p.m.
•Fishing -- 24 hour access January through mid-November
•Boating -- 24 hour access year round


----------



## Bucknoy (Nov 7, 2010)

Hysteresis said:


> Fishing is such a game of hit and miss and what a difference a day can make! I was at SPSP both Tuesday and Wednesday nights. Earlier weather forecasts suggested that weather-wise Wednesday night would be a tad better than Tuesday night, but it turned out not to be true. Wednesday night the beach was packed, the water was rough, and fishing was bad for me. I only caught one perch and one blue. Tuesday night, water was calm, the beach was almost empty and I had a nice spot by the point. I pulled in many fish big and small, including two keeper sized rockfish. I did not keep the smaller one (just making 18"), went home with the bigger one 24.5" and a few other fishes.
> 
> By the way thanks damian for giving me your fish last night. Before I left I gave your fish and my fish together to an Asian couple who also fished SPSP last night. Your fight with the big ray was very impressive, especially with 15lb mono.


Wow, That is some impressive catch!


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

very nice catch


----------



## EnjoyFishing (Aug 19, 2011)

My brother and I were also there on Wednesday from 1pm-10pm at the point(Me with the M-Dew hat). Most of the action started between 4-5pm. Started off with a doubleheader bluefish on BW. Then some large spots. Everything was on BW but a few bluefish on cut bait. The water current was crazy strong, 8oz was barely holding and 6oz was just too light. Ended the night with 7 Bluefish, 5 Jumbo Spots and 1 fat Croaker.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

_Originally Posted by EnjoyFishing

"My brother and I were also there on Wednesday from 1pm-10pm at the point(Me with the M-Dew hat). Most of the action started between 4-5pm. Started off with a doubleheader bluefish on BW. Then some large spots. Everything was on BW but a few bluefish on cut bait. The water current was crazy strong, 8oz was barely holding and 6oz was just too light. Ended the night with 7 Bluefish, 5 Jumbo Spots and 1 fat Croaker. "_


I may be wrong here but I nudged into your spot (the point that is) even before you were done with packing. You guys sure packed a lot of stuff! Too bad for me I came late and missed all the actions Wednesday.


----------



## EnjoyFishing (Aug 19, 2011)

Yea the point is the prime location so I would have done the same, if whoever was at the point was leaving. I didn't think we had that much stuff but I could be wrong. I think it just seemed like alot of stuff because we pack each of the rods in its own bag. I think the current got worst and the fish just stopped biting. We were using 6oz before but when the sun started to set the water just picked up. It was that 1hour when it was crazy hot. Lucky it was a nice day so it made it so much better and I took off work to fish, nothing better then that right there.


----------

